# Your top 3 album picks of 2014?



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 23, 2014)

like the title says, what are the 3 best albums you purchased this past year and why? 

any surprises or disappointments? discover any new bands? 

all genres welcomed in the discussion...


----------



## InfestedRabite (Nov 23, 2014)

1. Cormorant - Earth Diver
2. The Mire - Glass Cathedrals
3. Into Orbit (local guys) - Caverns


----------



## yingmin (Nov 23, 2014)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> like the title says, what are the 3 best albums you purchased this past year and why?


Just the top three albums purchased this year? Or do they have to have been released this year as well?


----------



## rokket2005 (Nov 23, 2014)

My top 3 albums have been thus far.

1. Lights - Little Machines
2. Sia - 1000 Forms of Fear
3. Destrage - Are you Kidding Me? No

Haven't really enjoyed a lot of metal that's come out in the past few years, and I think the only metal album from last year that I really loved was Extol's s/t.


----------



## yingmin (Nov 23, 2014)

rokket2005 said:


> I think the only metal album from last year that I really loved was Extol's s/t.


Oh, shit. I really need to check that out.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Nov 23, 2014)

I know I'll get judged to high heavens for this, but here:
Arch Enemy - War Eternal
Conquering Dystopia S/T
Marty Friedman - Inferno

Num 4 would have to be Sabaton - Heroes. Big Sabaton fan.


----------



## BusinessMan (Nov 23, 2014)

Decapitated- blood mantra
Carnifex- die without hope
Vader- tibi et igni

Honorable mentions:
Behemoth- the satanist
Machine head- bloodstone and diamonds
Job for a cowboy- sun eater

So many good ones out this year.


----------



## yingmin (Nov 23, 2014)

Best album of 2014 that I received against my will and haven't listened to: U2 - Songs of Innocence


----------



## Brodessa (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd have to say SO FAR... My favorite three releases are...

Scott Walker & Sun O))) - Soused
Fallujah - The Flesh Prevails
Death Grips - Niggas on the Moon

Next 3 in line are,
Aphex Twin - Syro
Antemasque - S/T
Swans - To Be Kind


----------



## ghostred7 (Nov 23, 2014)

Marty Friedman - Inferno - it's marty 
Opeth - Pale Communion - I love the 70s prog vibe I get from it
Jason Becker - Perpetual Burn - one of most amazing albums ever IMO. Needed to get it again


----------



## TheStig1214 (Nov 23, 2014)

Skyharbor- Guiding Lights
Mastodon- Once More Round The Sun
Animals as Leaders- The Joy Of Motion

Just all of my favorite bands this year happened to release albums.


----------



## Lifestalker (Nov 23, 2014)

Animals As Leaders - Joy Of Motion
Disentomb - Misery
Conquering Dystopia - S/T

Honorable mentions:
Job For A Cowboy - Sun Eater
Rings of Saturn - Lugal Ki En
Cannibal Corpse - A Skeletal Domain

It's been a killer year. Very hard choices to make.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Nov 23, 2014)

Beyond Creation - Earthborn Evolution
Abysmal Dawn - Obsolescence
Animals as Leaders - Joy of Motion


Solid year for metal music. New Cannibal Corpse, Aborted, Inferi, Marty Friedman, all great albums. Hard to pick a top three.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 23, 2014)

Mastodon- One More Round the Sun
Machine Head- Bloodstone & Diamonds
Killer Be Killed- self titled

Just 3 really cool albums. I've had these on constant rotation lately.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 23, 2014)

It's tough, lot of good stuff this year, for me at least.

Top 3:
Behemoth - The Satanist
At The Gates - At War With Reality
Job For a Cowboy - Sun Eater

Honorable mentions:
Evergrey - Hymns For The Broken
Revocation - Deathless

Surprises I enjoyed:
Destrage - Are You Kidding Me? No.
Son of Aurelius - Under a Western Sun
Bloodshot Dawn - Demons
Dream The Electric Sleep - Heretics


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 24, 2014)

there are a few bands mentioned that didn't know about...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 24, 2014)

yingmin said:


> Just the top three albums purchased this year? Or do they have to have been released this year as well?



released in 2014


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Nov 24, 2014)

The Contortionist- Language
Fallujah- The Flesh Prevails
Intervals- A Voice Within

honorable mentions

Job For a Cowoboy- Suneater
Mastodon- Once More Around the Sun
Animals As Leaders- Joy of Motion
At the Gates- At War with Reality
The Acacia Strain- Coma Witch
Black Crown Initiate- The Wreckage of Stars


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 24, 2014)

Godflesh - A World Lit Only by Fire
Yet to buy but expecting them to be awesome - 
Job For a Cowoboy- Suneater
Machine Head- Bloodstone & Diamonds


----------



## Sofos (Nov 24, 2014)

Behemoth - The Satanist
Babymetal - Babymetal
Devin Townsend - Z2


----------



## Ibzzus (Nov 24, 2014)

AAL - Joy of Motion
Mac Demarco - Salad Days
Future Islands - Singles

Really into vintage and old school sounding bands these days. Indie Jangle pop and whatnot


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Nov 24, 2014)

I was kinda thinking I had barely listened to any new albums this year, but I guess I did after all.


Destiny Potato - LUN
Destrage - Are You Kidding Me? No.
Fallujah - The Flesh Prevails
Ne Obliviscaris - Citadel (haven't really had time to fully process the album yet though)


New bands discovered: Ancient Bards - A New Dawn Ending

I seem to have missed quite a lot of albums from bands I know of already.. Should get to listening to that new The Mire album, and Bloodshot Dawn, and I heard Ghost Brigade dropped a new album this year as well.


----------



## SensesTied (Nov 24, 2014)

My list is pretty simple.
1. Behemoth - The Satanist
2. Bloodbath - Grand Morbid Funeral
3. Opeth - Pale Communion
Honorable mention: 
Evergrey - Hymns For the Broken
At the Gates - At War With Reality
Decapitated - Blood Mantra


----------



## mgh (Nov 24, 2014)

Flying Colors - Second State
Primordial - Where Greater Men Have Fallen
Anathema -Satellites
Saor - Aura

in the mix also will be Mastodon, Vallenfyre, Voices, Wolves of Avalon, Ne Obliviscaris...


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 24, 2014)

In this order:

1: Code Orange - King
2: Eyehategod - Eyehategod
3: At the Gates - At war with reality

Honorable mention goes to Knocked Loose, with their Pop Culture EP. They brought the mosh so incredibly hard in just 5 songs it's crazy.


----------



## fps (Nov 24, 2014)

Hark - Crystalline
Down - IV Part 2
Yob - Clearing The Path To Ascend
Honourable mention
Eyehategod - Eyehategod
I guess, there are a few I haven't checked out yet.

EDITED: Celticelk thanks for the reminder on Yob!


----------



## ridner (Nov 24, 2014)

Goatwhore - Constricting Rage of the Merciless
Bloodbath - Grand Morbid Funeral
At the Gates - At War with Reality


----------



## celticelk (Nov 24, 2014)

Pallbearer: _Foundations of Burden_
The Atlas Moth: _The Old Believer_
YOB: _Clearing the Path to Ascend_
Witch Mountain: _Mobile of Angels_

Before its release, I was sure the new Earth would make this list, but I'm not digging it as much as I'd hoped.


----------



## vilk (Nov 24, 2014)

1. Save Us From The Archon - Thereafter 
2. Boris - Noise
4. Conan - Blood Eagle


I think the new Earth is pretty decent. I just like these albums better.


----------



## DLG (Nov 24, 2014)

revocation - deathless
gridlink - longhena
voices - london


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 24, 2014)

So far:

Artificial Brain - Labyrinth Constellation
Gridlink - Longhena
Full Of Hell - Full Of Hell - Merzbow


----------



## Mike (Nov 24, 2014)

1. Architects - Lost Forever // Lost Together
2. Wretched - Cannibal
3. Carnifex - Die Without Hope


----------



## isispelican (Nov 24, 2014)

The Amanuensis, Kindly Bent to Free Us, The Joy of Motion


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 24, 2014)

Forgot Melana Chasmata by Triptykon


----------



## icos211 (Nov 24, 2014)

Under A Western Sun - Son of Aurelius
Yav - Arkona
The Satanist - Behemoth

But holy crap could I go on, and these could be totally interchanged with AAL's The Joy Of Motion, Fallujah's The Flesh Prevails, Ne Obliviscaris' Citadel, Mors Principium Est's Dawn of the 5th Era, Decapitated's Blood Mantra, and on and on. 2014 has been amazing.

Biggest disappointment of the year, though? Opeth - Pale Communion


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 24, 2014)

Mine aren't really metal, but that Pallbearer is fantastic, and I can't stop listening to the Dust Sculptures, *Far Above the Pines*.

And can I be the first to mention Babymetal?


SensesTied said:


> Evergrey - Hymns For the Broken


Oh, is that out? Must track down...


yingmin said:


> Best album of 2014 that I received against my will and haven't listened to: U2 - Songs of Innocence


The convoluted nature of saying this in the form of having a category of its own made me giggle/stop/giggle/stop for like 30 seconds.


----------



## AdamMaz (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## lemeker (Nov 24, 2014)

Devin- Z2
Skyharbor- Guiding Lights
Cannibal Corpse- A Skeletal Domain

My 1 and 2 were easy to pick. My number 3 was really hard to choose. It was a toss up between Aborted, White Chapel, TBDM, and Misery Index. All are great albums worthy to be chosen. I'm just really impressed with the new Cannibal. It might possibly be my favorite of their catalog.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Nov 24, 2014)

I had to look back... I've only purchased 3 albums in 2014 that were released in 2014! 

So, my top three, in reverse order, are (drumroll!):

3. Periphery - Clear

2. Animals As Leaders - Joy of Motion


aaaaand...


1. Weird Al Yankovic - Mandatory Fun




Honestly, that Weird Al album is incredibly well done. He's like the Devin Townsend of pop, IMO. And I only gave AAL the nod over Periphery because a) full length over EP, and b) Physical Education. Damn, that's a catchy tune!


----------



## oompa (Nov 24, 2014)

No one for Xerath - III? Also Blood Mantra was good. Still haven't heard A Grand Funeral but I expect it to make it into the top 3


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Nov 24, 2014)

1. Behemoth - The Satanist
2. Mare Cognitum - Phobos Monolith
3. The Haunted - Exit Wounds.

If we're including non-metal, Beck's new album was pretty great too, and better in some respects than Sea Change.

Oh, and The Acacia Strain released one of the most disappointing records of the last decade. Total hunk o'garbage.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 24, 2014)

3. Woohoo! - Chon
2. The Amanuensis - Monuments
1. Language - The Contortionist


----------



## Joose (Nov 24, 2014)

I'll give you a top 3, but you're also getting a 4th and 5th. And maybe even some honorable mentions. 

1. Raunchy - Vices.Virtues.Visions
2. Chelsea Grin - Ashes To Ashes
3. Slipknot - .5: The Gray Chapter
4. Caliban - Ghost Empire
5. Whitechapel - Our Endless War

Honorable Mentions:
Monuments - The Amanuensis
Carnifex - Die Without Hope
Behemoth - The Satanist
Suicide Silence - You Can't Stop Me

Give me a break, it's been a good year for my music tastes!


----------



## Cynic (Nov 24, 2014)

Every Time I Die - From Parts Unknown


----------



## Cnev (Nov 25, 2014)

3 is impossible given how much good stuff has come out this year.

Behemoth - The Satanist
Ben Frost - Aurora 
RX Bandits - Gemini, Her Majesty
Clark - Clark
Iamamiwhoami - Blue
Full of Hell - Full of Hell & Merzbow
Flying Lotus - You're Dead!
Hauschka - Abandoned City


----------



## bobbybuu (Nov 25, 2014)

My top 3 right now for 2014 would have to be:
1. Mastodon - Once More Around the Sun
2. At the Gates - At war with reality
3. Behemoth - The Satanist

Honorable Mentions:
Crowbar - Symmetry In Black
Cynic - Kindly Bent to Free Us 

I honestly thought at the beginning of the year that Behemoth would be my number 1, but some really great albums came out this year.


----------



## Galeus708 (Nov 25, 2014)

I had a look through all the new albums I've listened to this year, and I've listened to a LOT more this year than most years. I've also been catching up on a lot of older stuff this year, but I'll keep my list to 2014. In no particular order:

Destiny Potato - LUN
Devil You Know - The Beauty of Destruction
Babymetal - Babymetal

Honourable mentions go to Mastodon and Devin Townsend's new efforts. Probably my most disappointing album of the year was maybeshewill - Fair Youth, which was just very bland in comparison to their previous efforts.


----------



## gorthul (Nov 25, 2014)

AdamMaz said:


>



Haven't seen any of these before. What are the artists and what kind of music do they make?

For me picking 3 at this stage is pretty hard, because I didn't think about it that much already.

I guess it's:

Wife - What's Between
Haywyre - Two Fold Pt.1
Ne Obliviscaris - Citadel OR Fallujah - The Flesh Prevails


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 25, 2014)

Whitechapel- Our Endless War
The Atlas Moth- The Old Believer
Behemoth-The Satanist


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 25, 2014)

Revocation - Deathless
Mastodon - Once more round the sun
Conquering Dystopia s/t


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Nov 25, 2014)

Dusty Chalk said:


> Mine aren't really metal, but that Pallbearer is fantastic, and I can't stop listening to the Dust Sculptures, *Far Above the Pines*.
> 
> And can I be the first to mention Babymetal?Oh, is that out? Must track down...The convoluted nature of saying this in the form of having a category of its own made me giggle/stop/giggle/stop for like 30 seconds.



Somebody else mentioned baby metal, which makes my list. Dust Sculptures is ....ing awesome too. Love that guy.

Baby Metal, Slipknot, and Destiny Potato are my picks. All fantastic albums released this year.


----------



## ridner (Nov 25, 2014)

ridner said:


> Goatwhore - Constricting Rage of the Merciless
> Bloodbath - Grand Morbid Funeral
> At the Gates - At War with Reality


 
I need to add Eyehategod and Orange Goblin to this list


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Nov 25, 2014)

My Top 3 2014 releases.

3. ViViD - The Pendulum
2. Intervals - A Voice Within
1. Nothing More - Nothing More


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 25, 2014)

Aborted - The Necrotic Manifesto
Periphery - Clear
Job for a Cowboy - Sun Eater


----------



## fps (Nov 25, 2014)

As others have said, it's been a great year for rock and metal releases. I look forward to stumbling upon a lot of these great albums in a coupla years' time and going "HOW DID I MISS THIS?!"


----------



## jwade (Nov 25, 2014)

3? F**k that, this year was awesome. Ima do 11.

1. Floor: Oblation
2. Death From Above 1979: The Physical World
3. Every Time I Die: From Parts Unknown
4. Lantlos: Melting Sun
5. Devin Townsend Project: Z2
6. New Light Choir: Volume II
7. Animals As Leaders: The Joy Of Motion
8. Die Antwoord: Donker Mag
9. Chad VanGaalen: Shrink Dust
10. Casualties of Cool
11. Behemoth: The Satanist


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 25, 2014)

I guess that would be my top 10 so far, in semi-particular order:

Artificial Brain - Labyrinth Constellation
Lord Mantis - Death Mask
Orphan - grow.shine.wither.die.
Epistasis - Light Through Dead Glass
Vermin Womb - Pemanence
Godflesh - A World Lit Only by Fire
Thantifaxath - Sacred White Noise
Wreck and Reference - Want
Nightbringer - Ego Dominus Tuus
Triptykon - Melana Chasmata


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins (Nov 25, 2014)

I cheated on two of these because I don't actually think much outstanding music came out this year:

Demilich - 20th Adversary of Emptiness
Mournful Congregation - Concrescence of the Sophia
Beyond Creation - Earthborn Evolution

Honourable mentions: Dead Congregation, Fallujah, Emptiness, Hour of Penance, Marty Friedman (tho' Inferno is no Dragon's Kiss)


----------



## CreptorStatus (Nov 25, 2014)

1. Son of Aurelius - Under a Western Sun
2. At The Gates - At War With Reality
3. Beyond Creation - Earthborn Evolution

Honorable Mentions
Cannabis Corpse - From Wisdom to Baked
Soreption - Engineering the Void
Equilibrium - Erdentempel


Weird/surprising year for music to me, some of the "big" releases really didn't get much replay on my ipod.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 26, 2014)

glad i started this thread...

...im finding a lot of great albums ive missed.


----------



## Bodes (Nov 26, 2014)

1. Grand Magus - Triumph and Power
2. Sabaton - Heroes
3. Into Darkness - Unknown Darkness


----------



## Pat_tct (Nov 26, 2014)

my top 3 releases of 2014 that i bought so far are:

1. jobforacowboy - Sun Eater
2. Behemoth - The Satanist
3. Architects - Lost Forever // Lost Together

Honorable mentions and albums that i still need to get a physical copy of:
Fallujah - The Flesh Prevails
Skyharbor - Guiding Lights
Aborted - The Necrotic Manifesto



no particular order and just from the top of my head....
Next year there are some great albums coming out


----------



## spectrrrrrre (Nov 26, 2014)

Periphery - Clear
Gridlink - Longhena
Mental Mind - Portals


----------



## Asrial (Nov 26, 2014)

Casualties of Cool (Devin/Che)
LUM (Destiny Potato)
.5: The Grey Chapter (Slipknot)

I haven't listened to a low of new music this year, but those are my personal standouts. "Cooking with pagans" from Freak kitchen is also way up on my list of approval. I guess Revocation would score a spot too, but haven't heard the album yet.


----------



## yingmin (Nov 26, 2014)

Definitely:
Tamtam - Strange Tomorrow
Plebeian Grandstand - Lowgazers

Contenders for third place:
Minstrelix - Chronostrings
Haken - Restoration (almost definitely makes the cut if EPs count)
The Oral Cigarettes - The BKW Show!
Lamp - Yume
Light Bringer - Monument

Didn't hear any really standout music from Korea or China this year, which is a shame.

Albums I definitely need to listen to:
Opeth, Bloodbath, Revocation, Behemoth, Every Time I Die, At the Gates, Cynic


----------



## Nlelith (Nov 28, 2014)

*Ready,Set,Fall - Memento
Babymetal - Babymetal
Raunchy - Vices.Virtues.Visions.*

Honorable mentions:
*Through My Eyes - Victoria* (seriously, check out these guys!)
*Destiny Potato - Lun*


----------



## The Rastatute (Nov 28, 2014)

Nothing-Guilty of Everything
Fallujah-The Flesh Prevails
Modern Baseball-You're Gonna Miss It All

Honorable mentions
AAL-Joy of Motion
Intervals-A Voice Within
Invent, Animate-Everchanger


----------



## Luna Lee (Nov 28, 2014)

1.Animals as Leader-Joy of Motion
2.Aphex Twin-Syro 
3.Flying Lotus-you're dead
4.Rings of Saturn-lugal ki en


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 29, 2014)

i like how some of you guys are leaving links...


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Nov 29, 2014)

1. Behemoth - The Satanist

The rest in no particular order of preference...

Animals as Leaders - Joy of Motion
Banks - Goddess (wait... wut?)
Belphegor - Conjuring the Dead
Conquering Dystopia - Conquering Dystopia
Crobot - Something Supernatural
Lord Mantis - Death Mask
Mastodon - Once More Around the Sun
Ne Obliviscaris - Citadel
Slipknot's new one, I guess
Thank You Scientist - Maps of Non-existent places

Quite a few good things out this year! Hyped for Juggernaut and Tremonti's new stuff next year!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 29, 2014)

I've bought loads of albums this year but most of them haven't been new  Haven't even heard a lot of the albums that have come out, like Opeth's latest or Mastodon's, despite knowing I should check them out. Haven't even heard Z2 yet!

My definite favourite from this year is "Shapes of Screams" by LostAlone though, can't see anything toppling it. F*cking fantastic album.


----------



## ChaNce (Nov 29, 2014)

Counting Crows - Somewhere Under Wonderland

No, I'm not kidding. Effortless mastery of the songwriting craft, endlessly interesting lyrics, and a band that has been playing together for the better part of thirty years. 

Masterpiece.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Nov 29, 2014)

In no particular order, among the ones I've listened:

Behemoth - The Satanist
Xerath - III
Lord Mantis - Death Mask
The Contortionist - Language
Animals As Leaders - The Joy Of Motion
Architects - Lost Together Lost Forever
Aborted - The Necrotic Manifesto
Marty Friedman - Inferno

still have to give a proper listen to Z2, Revocation, JFAC, Machine Head, Black Crown Initiate, Skyharbor, Beyond Creation and Ne Obliviscaris.

Disappointments of the year, for sure Slipknot and Decapitated. Hugely disappointed


----------



## DXL (Nov 29, 2014)

The Contortionist- Language
Behemoth- The Satanist
Slipknot- .5: The Gray Chapter


----------



## MFB (Nov 29, 2014)

Crippled Black Phoenix - White Light Generator
Beyond Creation - Earthborn Evolution
Cynic - Kindly Bent to Free Us

Biggest disappointment : Silver Mt. Zion - Fvck Off Get Free, We Pour Light on Everything

Edit: scratch Cynic, totally forgot about new Electric Wizard


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 30, 2014)

I have to add Electric Citizen, _*Sateen*_, to my list.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Dec 1, 2014)

Rings of Saturn- Lugal Ki En
Within the Ruins- Phenomena 
Conquering Dystopia self titled

I have also enjoyed Polyphia's new stuff a lot.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm also gonna have to throw a huge shout out to Mac Miller for Faces. I don't know how many of you are into fvcked up rap but that cd and his Delusional Thomas EP are incredible if you like dark rap.


----------



## p0ke (Dec 1, 2014)

1. Amoral - Fallen Leaves & Dead Sparrows
2. DTP - Z2
3. Satanic Warmaster - Fimbulwinter

... at the moment at least. The new Mors Principium Est album seems very good as well, and my most played album this year is easily Alestorm - Sunset on the Golden Age.


----------



## myrtorp (Dec 1, 2014)

^
I really got to check out Amorals new album, I just never wanted to like them since Niko left!
My list would be something like this:

1. Erdentempel - Equilibrium
2. Sunset on the Golden Age - Alestorm
3. Mors Principium Est OR At the Gates, I really cant decide


----------



## AtifAzim.1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Epica - The Quantum Enigma
Ghost Brigade - IV - One With The Storm
Sabaton - Heroes


----------



## chinnybob (Dec 1, 2014)

Just sorted my iTunes by year and realised that I only bought five albums that were released this year. Those were:

AAL - The Joy Of Motion
Charlie Simpson - Long Road Home
Electric Youth - Innerworld
Slipknot - The Gray Chapter
Periphery - Clear

Frankly of those only AAL and Electric Youth blew me away. So I guess not a vintage year for me!

Actually, the first three M83 albums got reissued this year having been out of print, and Before The Dawn Heals Us is utterly fantastic, so I'm counting that!


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 1, 2014)

Good call on Alestorm, I had forgotten about that one, their best yet. Every single one of those tracks are catchy as.


----------



## p0ke (Dec 1, 2014)

Dusty Chalk said:


> Good call on Alestorm, I had forgotten about that one, their best yet. Every single one of those tracks are catchy as.



Well, I'd say it's technically their best, but my favorite is still Captain Morgan's Revenge. Those songs are more simple, but they're just legendary  

I'd say Alestorm is one the best developing bands too though, they manage to bring something new with every album without loosing or dropping anything and they seem to sound exponentially better live too gig by gig. Plus they're like the funniest band ever


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice thread, i would say = 

1. Sanctuary - The Year the Sun Died
2. Exodus - Blood In, Blood out
3. At the Gates - At War with Reality

(Please check these bands out if you haven't yet)

Alestorm, Machine Head and some other good stuff too.
Disappointed about the new Scar Symmetry.


----------



## Aviator (Dec 1, 2014)

Attila - Guilty Pleasure (It's silly but amusing in the same time)
DTP - Z2
Volumes - No Sleep

I was really looking forward to The Amanuensis, but I can't get into Chris' voice.

EDIT: How could I forget about LUN and Lost Together // Lost Forever?

EDIT 2: This goes to No.1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZrYVpGy1GU


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 1, 2014)

p0ke said:


> I'd say Alestorm is one the best developing bands too though, they manage to bring something new with every album without loosing or dropping anything and they seem to sound exponentially better live too gig by gig. Plus they're like the funniest band ever


Yup yup yup. They manage to be both technically excellent and daft at the same time like no-one else I've heard. Thoroughly entertaining.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 3, 2014)

its amazing how many great albums i missed this year...

...so much good music, so little time.


----------



## sisuspeed (Dec 5, 2014)

1. Agalloch - Serpent & The Sphere
2. Pallbearer - Foundations of Burden
3. Opeth - Pale Communion

Honorable mention:
Tombs - Savage Gold
Bastard Sapling - Instinct Is Forever
The Great Old Ones - Tekeli-li
Lantlos - Melting Sun


If anyone is a HP Lovecraft / metal fan, definitely check out the The Great Old Ones. Their latest release Tekeli-li is a concept album centered around Lovecraft's "At the Mountains of Madness". Great atmosphere and riffage.


----------



## Tzar27 (Dec 5, 2014)

Animals As Leaders - The Joy of Motion - 9.5/10
Intervals - A Voice Within - 8.5/10
Polyphia - Muse - 8.5/10

As you might've guessed from the scores, I wasn't super impressed with a lot of the stuff that's come out this year. Except AAL, they never fail to blow my mind record after record.

EDIT: Swapped my third choice out for Muse since I completely forgot that was a 2014 release


----------



## rifft (Dec 7, 2014)

Being a Marty fan, "Inferno" was way up there for me. Super fun album to listen to


----------



## piggins411 (Dec 7, 2014)

Apparently the stream for the new Thomas Giles album is being put up tomorrow, so I'll wait until then to answer


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 15, 2014)

rifft said:


> Being a Marty fan, "Inferno" was way up there for me. Super fun album to listen to



cool to see marty still putting out great stuff and getting love for it.





piggins411 said:


> Apparently the stream for the new Thomas Giles album is being put up tomorrow, so I'll wait until then to answer



so, how was it?


----------



## piggins411 (Dec 15, 2014)

I misread whatever it was I saw so... no idea


----------



## AlejoV (Dec 15, 2014)

Intervals - A voice within.
Destiny Potato - LUN
AAL - A joy of motion.


----------



## Forkface (Dec 17, 2014)

3 is so goddamn hard. lets see...

1. Babymetal - Babymetal
2. Destrage - Are you Kidding Me? No.
3. Black Crown Initiate - The Wreckage of Stars

...probably.

Runner-ups would be most likely 
Tokimonsta's Desiderium
and 
Closure in Moscow's Pink Lemonade


----------



## FantasyMetal (Dec 17, 2014)

I would have to say...

Arch Enemy - War Eternal
Judas Priest - Redeemer of Souls
The Haunted - Exit Wounds


----------



## Deception (Dec 17, 2014)

Monuments - The Amanuensis
Destiny Potato - LUN
Intervals - A Voice Within

Honourable mentions:
Animals as Leaders - The Joy Of Motion
The Contortionist - Language
The Helix Nebula - Meridian


----------



## xzacx (Dec 17, 2014)

In no particular order:
The-Dream: Royalty - The Prequel
Chris Brown: X
Behemoth: The Satanist

Honorable Mention-
YG: My Krazy Life


----------



## chopeth (Dec 17, 2014)

Can't say just three, rather ten times three, it's been a great year. In alphabetical order:

Allegaeon - Elements of the infinite
At the Gates - At war with reality
Behemoth - The satanist
*Beyond Creation - Earthborn evolution
Blut Aus Nord - Memoria Vetusta III*
Botanist - VI Flora
Christian Muenzner - Beyond the wall of Sleep
Conquering Distopia
Cormorant - Earth Diver
*Dead Congregation - Promulgation of the Fall*
Decapitated - Blood Mantra
Devin Townsend - Ziltoid 2
Fallujah - The flesh prevails
*Fen - Carrion skies*
Flying Colors - Second Nature
Haken - Restoration
Hannes Grossman - The radial covenant
Inferi - The path of Apotheosis
Job for a Cowboy - Sun Eater
Machine Head - Bloodstone & Diamonds
*Ne Obliviscaris - Citadel*
Nightingale - Retribution
Novermbers Doom - Bled White
Obituary - Inked in Blood
Origin - Omnipresent
Revocation - Deathless
Soen - Tellurian
The contortionist - Language
The flight of Sleipnir - V
Vader - Tibi Et Igni
Winterfylleth - The divination of antiquity
Wretched - Cannibal 

My top 5 in bold

Edit: Forgot about Bloodbath, Cynic, Agalloch, AAL...


----------



## stevexc (Dec 17, 2014)

Primordial's Where Greater Men Have Fallen
Elvenking's The Pagan Manifesto
Benighted's Carnivore Sublime

Runner ups: Eluveitie's Origins, Agalloch's The Serpent & The Sphere

Although looking through wikipedia's list of 2014 releases, there's a few I missed that could be good (Machinae Supremacy, Gamma Ray, Trollfest, Vintersorg, Einherjer, Revocation). Listening through the Machinae Supremacy album now, it seems solid. And what I've heard from Einherjer's was really good.


----------



## metaldoggie (Dec 17, 2014)

1. At The Gates - At War With Reality
2. DTP - Z2 (Blu Sky was kind of Meh)
3. Adimiron - Timelapse

4. Distorted Harmony - Chain Reaction
5. Toehider - What Kind of Creature Am I?
5. Black Crown Initiate - Wreckage of the Stars
6. Scar Symmetry - The Singularity Phase 1
7. Bloodbath - Grand Morbid Funeral

The Opeth and Mastodon albums were pretty good, but not amazing for me.


----------



## 87456342 (Dec 17, 2014)

1. Z2 - Devin Townsend 
2. Kindly Bent to Free Us - Cynic 
3. Monuments To an Elegy - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 20, 2014)

man, a lot of stuff came out this year...


----------



## MatthewK (Dec 21, 2014)

Sonata Arctica - Pariah's Child
A.C.T - Circus Pandemonium
BABYMETAL - BABYMETAL


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Dec 22, 2014)

Devin Townsend Project - Z2
Royal Blood - Royal Blood
Iron Reagan - Tyranny of The Will


----------



## octatoan (Dec 22, 2014)

AAL - The Joy of Motion
Ne Obliviscaris - Citadel (obviously)

's it. I listen to old stuff


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 22, 2014)

First off, this was a GREAT GREAT GREAT year for music. it is because of that that I cannot make a list of 3 albums. I've made an effort to order my list, but I have a hard time saying I like any one at the top more than the others... It may depend on my mood.

Inferi &#8211; The Path of Apotheoisis
Dark Fortress &#8211; Venereal Dawn
Morbus Chron &#8211; Sweve
Ne Obliviscaris &#8211; Citadel
Beyond Creation &#8211; Earthborn Evolution
Giant Squid - Minoans

Allegaeon &#8211; Elements of the infinite
Botanist - VI: Flora
Agalloch &#8211; The Serpent and the Sphere
Revocation - Deathless
Murmur &#8211; Murmur
Destrage &#8211; Are you kiddingme? No
Bloodbath &#8211; Gran Morbid Funeral
Abysmal Dawn &#8211; Obsolescence
Noneuclid - Metatheosis
Stephan Forté &#8211; Enigma Opera Black
Bloodshot Dawn &#8211; Demons
Blut Aus Nord &#8211; Memoria Vetusta III
Devin Towsend &#8211; Z2
The Great Old Ones - Tekeli-li
Opeth &#8211; Pale Communion
Sidious &#8211; Revealedin Profane Splendour
Aborted &#8211; The Necrotic Manifesto
Decapitated &#8211; Blood Mantra
Teramaze &#8211; Esoteric Symbolism
Wretched - Cannibal
Thantifaxath &#8211; Sacred White Noise


----------



## gorthul (Dec 22, 2014)

I've made a post with my top 3 earlier in this thread, but now I extented it to a top 15 list plus added genres for each release, so there is a higher chance you may get interested in any of these releases:

1. Wife  What's Between (Electronic Pop)
2. Haywyre  Two Fold pt. I (Glitch Hop, Dubstep, Neofunk)
3. Fallujah  The Flesh Prevails (Technical Death Metal)
4. Ne Obliviscaris  Citadel (Progressive Metal)
5. Piano - Salvage Architecture (Post Hardcore, Progressive Rock)
6. The Contortionist  Language (Progressive Rock, Djent-Fusion)
7. Trophy Scars  Holy Vacants (Bluesrock, Post Hardcore)
8. Run The Jewels  Run The Jewels 2 (Hip Hop)
9. Wreck And Reference  Want (I seriously have no idea how I should categorize this. Just listen to it)
10. Behemoth  The Satanist (Black / Death Metal)
11. The Algorithm  Octopus4 (EDM, Dubstep, Djent)
12. Dirge  Hyperion (Sludge, Post Metal)
13. Skyharbor  Guiding Lights (Progressive Pop / Rock)
14. Thantifaxath  Sacred White Noise (Black Metal)
15. Zapruder  Fall In Line (Mathcore)

Best EPs:
1. The Darcys - Hymn for a missing girl (Electronic, Ambient)
2. The Shreyas Skandan Project - The Shreyas Skandan Project (Progressive Rock)
3. Navene K - Mind (Djent-Fusion, Dubstep, EDM)

Other notable releases that didn't make it on my list:
Stimpy Lockjaw - Stimpy Lockjaw (Jazz Fusion)
Snarky Puppy - We Like It Here (Jazz)
Dioramic - Supra (Progressive Metal)
Have A Nice Life - The Unnatural World (Post Rock, Noise Rock)
Mare Cognitum - Phobos Monolith (Blackgaze)
The Room Colored Charlatan - Primitives (Progressive Deathcore)

In retrospect I feel a little bit disappointed about 2014 (especially when I look at the metal scene). There were some very good releases, but none of them hit me as hard as the previos two years (2013: Altar of Plagues, 2012: Ne Obliviscaris). But at least I was able to take a deeper look into genres I didn't listen to in the past (especially electronic music and hip hop).


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 25, 2014)

haha...i see ppl are having a hard time picking just 3 albums this year.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 25, 2014)

This is tough. I wish it was a Top 10 list. Just seems more applicable here. But let me narrow my list down.

1.) The Contortionist - Language
2.) At The Gates - At War With Reality 
3.) Babymetal - Babymetal

HONORABLE MENTIONS:
- Animals As Leaders - The Joy of Motion
- Fallujah - The Flesh Prevails 
- Big Chocolate - Couples [EP]
- Big Chocolate - The WDF [EP]

Some of you guys are just straight-up overkilling it here...


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 25, 2014)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> haha...i see ppl are having a hard time picking just 3 albums this year.


Yeah, I have a hard time with rules -- it's not like anyone is going to stop you from buying ten albums if you go to the store; it's not like anyone is going to stop you from listening to #4 because it's not in your top 3; etc. Why not just ask for everyone's "top albums of 2014"?

EDIT: And most importantly -- it's not like sports, where tournament style cancellation and contests actually make sense. There are no absolutes in music, "artist A is better than artist B". Artist A might be better than artist B to you, but artist B might be better than artist A to me.


----------



## Stijnson (Dec 25, 2014)

Conquering Dystopia s/t
AAL - Joy of Motion
Intervals - A Voice Within

Then again, Ive been listening to alot of older music this year and trying to find new music by just listening to what seems to be the best album of a certain band. 

But I have a lot of music to listen to that got recently released, and that I have not been able to give a full album listen to; Fallujah, Devin Townsend, Ne Oblisviscaris, The Contortionist, Polyphia, Monuments. The list goes on, but I can only listen to so much music at a time.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 26, 2014)

Three is a tough number. Sorting out of my top ten just based on the amount I have listened to them and how that's looking for future binges: 
1. At the Gates: At War with Reality
2. Beyond Creation: Earthborn Evolution
3. Septicflesh: Titan

Tie for fourth;
Misery Index: The Killing Gods
Hour of Penance: Regicide
Woccon: Solace in Decay
Behemoth: The Satanist
Fallujah: The Flesh Prevails


----------



## wankerness (Dec 26, 2014)

The only albums I listened to more than twice that were released this year were Anathema - Distant Satellites, Pat Metheny Unity Group - Kin, Imogen Heap - Sparks and Animals as Leaders - Joy of Motion. There were a lot of decent things that I just listened to a couple times and might not again (ex Cynic, Agalloch, Opeth, At the Gates, Carcass, Mastodon). Nothing mindblowing like there was last year, besides a few songs on Distant Satellites/Kin/Joy of Motion, and the song "The Confession" by Billy Childs with Becca Stevens. There were a few other jazz and pop rock albums I could see myself getting into somewhere down the line (Gideon Van Gelder, Ben Frost, My Brightest Diamond, Sharon Van Etten, Nicole Atkins, Matt Ulery), but none of them grabbed me fast enough to make any best of anything lists unless I was required to fill more than 4 spaces! I listened to plenty of albums a ton of times that I first heard in 2014, but that doesn't count.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 28, 2014)

Dusty Chalk said:


> Yeah, I have a hard time with rules -- it's not like anyone is going to stop you from buying ten albums if you go to the store; it's not like anyone is going to stop you from listening to #4 because it's not in your top 3; etc. Why not just ask for everyone's "top albums of 2014"?
> 
> EDIT: And most importantly -- it's not like sports, where tournament style cancellation and contests actually make sense. There are no absolutes in music, "artist A is better than artist B". Artist A might be better than artist B to you, but artist B might be better than artist A to me.



by having to only pick 3...the best albums rise to the top.

ive discovered several that i will/have picked up.

also, its great for cussing & discussing


----------



## dj0ntCosmos (Dec 28, 2014)

1. Monuments - The Amanuensis
2. Volumes - No Sleep
3. Architects - Lost Forever // Lost Together

Honorable mention I tried to squeeze in but could't:
4. Intervals - A Voice Within


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Dec 28, 2014)

dj0ntCosmos said:


> 1. Monuments - The Amanuensis
> 2. Volumes - No Sleep
> 3. Architects - Lost Forever // Lost Together
> 
> ...



do you listen to any bands that are not one-word plural nouns


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Dec 28, 2014)

Whitechapel - Our Endless War
Cannibal Corpse - A Skeletal Domain
Slipknot - .5 The Gray Chapter

Honorable mentions:

Bloodbath - Grand Morbid Funeral

Revocation - Deathless

Conquering Dystopia - self titled 


It was a really close battle between Grand Morbid Funeral and The Gray Chapter. I really liked both, but the main difference is that I wasn't expecting The Gray Chapter to be good. It ended up being my favorite Slipknot album by a good margin. I still haven't bought The Satanist, Blood Mantra, or new Fallujah. Sun Eater was really good but I liked Demonacracy way better.


----------



## zakattak192 (Dec 28, 2014)

posted my top 10 LPs and top 5 EPs on facebook last night so I'll just copy/paste that here.

LPs
10. Teitanblood - Death 
9. Triptykon - Melana Chasmata
8. Miasmal - Cursed Redeemer 
7. Nunslaughter - Angelic Dread
6. Midnight - No Mercy for Mayhem 
5. Trenchrot - Necronomic Warfare
4. Horrendous - Ecdysis
3. Yob - Clearing the Path To Ascend
2. Electric Wizard - Time To Die 
1. Cretin - Stranger

EPs/Demos
5. Suffering Hour - Foreseeing Exemptions to a Dismal Beyond 
4. Void Ritual - Holodomor
3. Slutlust - Spread Angel 
2. Noisem - Consumed
1. Bölzer - Soma


----------



## fps (Dec 28, 2014)

FFS pick three people, edit yourselves.


----------



## Taylord (Dec 28, 2014)

The Contortionist. 
Monuments.
Animals as Leaders. 

Really excited that TC is evolving and moving forward. I think they will be around for a long time. AAL is huge already of course, and I just love what Monuments is doing. Hope they find more success and come to the US more often.


----------



## dj0ntCosmos (Dec 28, 2014)

PlumbTheDerps said:


> do you listen to any bands that are not one-word plural nouns



my screen name is literally dj0ntcosmos did you even have to ask


----------



## djyngwie (Dec 28, 2014)

I hardly listened to any new stuff this year, but anyway:

1. Imogen Heap - Sparks
2. Opeth - Pale Communion
3. Freak Kitchen - Cooking with Pagans


----------



## JLesher6505 (Dec 28, 2014)

Monuments - The Amanuensis 
SkyHarbor - Guiding Lights 
Animals As Leaders - The Joy of Motion


----------



## AryaBara (Dec 29, 2014)

Animals As Leaders - The Joy of Motion
Intervals - A Voice Within
Destrage - Are You Kidding Me? No.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 30, 2014)

That might be my favourite album title since Matt Elliott's *Only Myocardial Infarction Can Break Your Heart*.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 30, 2014)

Well, 2014 was a-okay in my book!

1. *Fu Manchu*, _Gigantoid_
2. *Orange Goblin*, _Back from the Abyss_
3. *Monster Magnet*, _Milking the Stars: A Re-Imagining of Last Patrol_

Only an EP, so I will add *The Ultra Electric Mega Galactic*'s _Through The Dark Matter_ as a special bonus album to my list.


----------



## bce5150 (Dec 30, 2014)

1) *Unearth *- Watchers of Rule

Everyone -- go listen to this. This is the de facto forum for seven string guitar players who listen to metal and they are one of the quintessential bad ass seven string bands.... Go... do it. They really pushed themselves and their sound with this. Can't believe I didn't see it here.

2) *Bloodshot Dawn* - Demons

Amazing.

3) *Revocation *- Deathless

Still think Chaos of Forms better by a good amount... but hey... this didn't get #3 for no reason. The whole thing was solid but I especially loved the second half of the album -- culminating in the closing two tracks. 

_Honorable Mentions_ - Sanctuary, Opeth, Architects, Mors Principium Est, At the Gates


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 31, 2014)

^ good stuff


----------



## yingmin (Dec 31, 2014)

Some other things I either forgot about or hadn't gotten around to listening yet:

Vampillia - The Divine Move. Twee black metal, if that makes any sense. Switches from somewhat cutesy pop to black metal; sometimes it doesn't even make a full transition from one to the other, and it works surprisingly well. These guys are probably really good friends with Sigh.

Arukara - CAO - A little mathrock, a little melodic punk, a lot of fun.

I was hoping I'd get to rescind my statement about there not finding any standout music from China or Korea, since Joanna Wang, Lala Hsu and IU all had new albums out, but none of them really blew me away. I guess I'll throw in Sistar's Sweet & Sour, just because I can't stop listening to this song.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 1, 2015)

^ those are quite unique...enjoyed that


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 1, 2015)

Beyond Creation - Earthborn Evolution
Ten - Albion
The new Allegaeon

Were insanely good, can't think anything more at the moment.


----------



## Cyntex (Jan 1, 2015)

Intervals - A Voice Within
Beyond Creation - Earthborn Evolution
Revocation - Deathless


----------



## ImmortalObject (Jan 1, 2015)

Insomnium - Shadows Of The Dying Sun
Hour Of Penance - Regicide
Stam1na - SLK


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 1, 2015)

As 2014 comes to a close...

1. Cannibal corpse - A skeletal domain.
2. Hannes Grossman - The Radial Covenant.
3. Christian Muenzner - Beyond the Wall of Sleep.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 2, 2015)

Evergrey - hymns for the broken
At the Gates - at war with reality
Job for a Cowboy - sun eater
Revocation - deathless
Mastodon - once more around the sun
Soreption - engineering the void.

Yep that's 6. Oh well.


----------



## SD83 (Jan 2, 2015)

Too many great records, not enough time to listen to all of them and by far not enough money to buy even half of those that might be worth it, so:
Slipknot - The gray chapter. 
Mechina - Xenon. 
Whitechapel - Our endless war.

Discoveries... definitly Mechina. Martyr defiled & Boris the blade also. 

Suprises: 
- New Job for a cowboy album. 
- And just how awesome the new Slipknot record is. 
- Mina Caputo's performance at Elbriot festival. After all that person has gone through one should think that the voice had suffered, but damn did she deliver. 

Disappointments: Not going to blame any band for releasing a record I didn't like, but I missed a ton of bands that I desperatly wanted to see live, due to severe money shortage.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jan 2, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> As 2014 comes to a close...
> 
> 1. Cannibal corpse - A skeletal domain.
> 2. Hannes Grossman - The Radial Covenant.
> 3. Christian Muenzner - Beyond the Wall of Sleep.



I'm picking the same bottom 2, but Inferi's "The Path of Apotheosis" is easily album of the year for me. I thought it was album of the year in January when I first heard it and nothing has beaten it since then.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 3, 2015)

wow...more albums to check out.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 3, 2015)

i should have started a poll of some sort


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 4, 2015)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> I'm picking the same bottom 2, but Inferi's "The Path of Apotheosis" is easily album of the year for me. I thought it was album of the year in January when I first heard it and nothing has beaten it since then.



I'm surprised this album has only been mentioned twice (by you and me)... Perhaps nobody heard it?

People of SSO, go and listen to it!!
The Path of Apotheosis | Inferi


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Vhyle is a huge fan as well, so people have heard of them. Such an amazing album though. I put it ahead of Hannes Grossman and Christian Muenzner for a reason- it's just fvcking epic sounding


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 4, 2015)

Top 3:
Mastodon - Once More Round the Sun
Deathmole - Permanence
Ne Obliviscaris - Citadel

Honourable Mentions:
Devin Townsend - Z2
Beyond Creation - Earthborn Evolution
Cloudkicker - Little Histories

Not as much of a powerhouse year as 2013 was with Queens of the Stone Age, Rosetta, The Ocean, Russian Circles, and Cloudkicker's previous release, but still some good stuff.

Unfortunately this was the year that I was underwhelmed by 3 of my favourite heavy/techincal bands where I came from their previous EP or album with high expectations. Still, Black Crown Initiate, Fallujah, and Beyond Creation had solid albums this year, though admittedly I need to listen to them more and see if they click better.

Also gotta check out new Inferi, Specticflesh, and probably Insomnium. I really liked Inferi's The End of an Era back in the day but have since not been too big on melodic death metal so I kinda just stopped paying attention. Until I finally got around to buying Insomnium's Above the Weeping World this year and holy shit, I'm not sure any melo-death album can top it.


----------



## Tenacious (Jan 4, 2015)

The Hotelier - Home, Like Noplace Is There
Ne Obliviscaris - Citadel
Triptykon - Melana Chasmata


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 9, 2015)

unbelievable how many albums came out this year...


----------



## rokket2005 (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm going to add Forus' Lights to my list. Really awesome album, even clocking in at just 21 minutes.


----------



## Bucks (Jan 10, 2015)

good year I think.
my top 3.

#1. Phish - Fuego
#2. Cynic - kindly bent to free us
#3. Transatlantic - kaleidoscope


----------



## ArchonicYordi (Jan 10, 2015)

1. Beyond Creation - Earthborn Evolution
2. Hannes Grossmann - The Radial Covenant 
3. Soreption - Engineering The Void

2014 was an amaaaaazing year for music!


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 10, 2015)

If I had to pick, they're mostly EP's (splits).

1. Whirr/Nothing - split EP
2. Cloakroom - 'Lossed Over' EP
3. Whirr - Sway


----------



## Guamskyy (Jan 10, 2015)

1. Intervals- A Voice Within
2. SOJA- Amid the Noise and Haste
3. Childish Gambino- Kauai


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 10, 2015)

Way too Manu awesome albums to list, so many favorites, but of the ones I returned to listen to the most and with great digest:

Fallujah - The Flesh Prevails
Inanimate Existence - Never Ending Cycle of Atonement
Blut Aus Nord - Memoria Vetusta III: Saturnian Poetry

Quick hitters:
Desecravity 
Decapitated
At The Gates
The Kennedy Veil
Revocation
Behemoth
Animals As Leaders
Pallbearer 

Phenomenal year for metal.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 11, 2015)

my list of albums to check out is getting longer & longer...


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 11, 2015)

I know, right? 2014 is over, so I should be catching up, but rather I'm realizing more and more how far behind I am.


----------



## The_Mop (Jan 11, 2015)

These lists pretty much just highlight to me how little I pay attention to current music, which is a bit of a problem. However, my solitary contribution is thus:

Godflesh - A World Lit Only By Fire

Fucking great album and a brilliant return for one of the old guard.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 18, 2015)

really enjoyed this...


----------



## NorCal_Val (Jan 18, 2015)

Animals As Leaders-"Joy of Motion"
Devin Townsend-"Z2"
Lana Del Rey-"Ultraviolence"
A late nomination to Russian Circles for "Memorial".


----------



## Bodes (Jan 18, 2015)

So three days of sitting around the house whilst tradesmen come and go have allowed you guys to not only introduce me to some bands I have never heard of before, but also drain the bajezus out of my bank account...

Thanks  and Thanks


----------



## Isolationist (Jan 19, 2015)

1. Chevelle - La Gargola 
2. Down Royale - Sway
3. Insomnium - Shadows Of The Dying Sun


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2015)

1. Dirty Loops - Loopified
2. Dirty Loops - Loopified
3. Dirty Loops - Loopified

Says it all really.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 20, 2015)

^ not my cup of tea, but pretty good stuff tho...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 13, 2015)

ive spent a lot of time checking out bands listed here...

...even have a few album incoming. will post pics.


----------

